# Haus neu Verkabelung



## melmager (3. März 2014)

Also ich müsste ein Haus (2familen) komplett neu verkabeln mit Netzwerk und Koaxkabel für Satelitenfernsehen.

Die Frage die sich mir grade stellt was ist sinnvoller:
Klassische variante : Jeder raum 2 oder 4 Cat 5e Kabel die im Keller Sammeln fürn Switch 
und das gleiche mit Koax 2 Kabel pro raum und den kabelgewust im Dach sammeln und Verteilen
und drauf achten das die leitungen nicht parallel zum Strom gelegt werden
(Beeinflusst sich übrigends Coax und Netzwerk gegenseitig oder muss das auch Räumlich getrennt werden ?)

oder:

Verkabelung mit POF Glasfaser kabel dann in den räumen die entsprechenden dosen mit POF zu Netzwerkanschluss
und oben im Dach kommt ein Sat IP Konverter rein - und Fernsehen passiert über Netzwerk (IP TV)

Ich lege also nur dünne Glasfaser und verteile die Sternförmig.
Hardware Einsatz ist teurer aber was spricht noch gegen die neue Lösung ?

Vorteil: Keine Angst haben vor Elektrostörungen und nur netzwerk ist da  

Oder habt Ihr ganz andre Ideen ?


----------

